# Why do dogs love to walk through curtains!?!



## CL66 (25 July 2012)

Or is it just that mine are odd??  Whenever I shut the floor length curtains they walk through them and love it!  Drives me potty as I have to keep re closing them!  Stupid pointers!


----------



## timetoride (25 July 2012)

My corgi x does it too but no idea why!  Good to know its not just her being odd


----------



## Meandtheboys (25 July 2012)

Mine do too............and because they are a little bit long they then try to sit on the bottom!!


----------



## muddygreymare (25 July 2012)

We don't have curtains but we have blinds and harvey likes to shove his nose at the side to get behind them and stares at the world for hours on end. Special creature


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (25 July 2012)

Never thoght about this before but bang on they do like waking through curtains


----------



## CL66 (25 July 2012)

Haha glad it's not just mine.  They look so pleased with themselves when they do it!


----------



## Kitty B (25 July 2012)

Loki does it all the time! He also likes to sort of roll into them, then lie down. We're sure he's going to bring it all down one of these days.


----------



## Venevidivici (25 July 2012)

Exactly HairyOCob-never thought about it before but now someone's mentioned it....yeah! They do!


----------



## Blitzen (26 July 2012)

My German Pointers are the same! But they tend to sneak behind the curtains then walk out from behind them veeerrrry sloooooooowly so the (cream) curtains drag across their backs. Or they sneak behind them and lie down with just their noses poking out. Or stand half under them, leaning on the wall! Come to think of it, they're a bit obsessed with the curtains!


----------



## CL66 (26 July 2012)

Yes yes the gsp slow curtain back drag!!!  I must get a photo!


----------



## Venevidivici (26 July 2012)

I've got GSPs too! There's a recurring theme here...


----------



## NoseyPosey (27 July 2012)

Because they want to look out of the window?


----------



## CorvusCorax (27 July 2012)

Because they are frustrated thespians?

Because they like making a grand entrance?

Just glad we don't have full length curtains any more, little dog would probably do what he does with all soft furnishings and try to eat them.


----------



## millimoo (27 July 2012)

My mum has a large and beautiful pair of heavy cream curtains on the front door (think stone barn entrance)
My mums Bull Mastiff uses them to wipe his face after hes eaten - does it on the curtains to the back door too. Drives my mum potty


----------



## MyBoyChe (27 July 2012)

Interesting theme here!  We never close our lounge curtains cos were not overlooked but yesterday had a man measure up for vertical blinds to keep the sun out a bit (ironic I know)
He very helpfully suggested that "as you have 3 dogs I wouldnt have them joined with the chain at the bottom, just let them hang loose".  He said that the majority of repairs to these blinds are where dogs have walked through them and pulled the chain off!!


----------



## Native Speaker (27 July 2012)

It's Bear The Border's favourite way of winding me up ...........

'OK! Let'z roooooll an' looze me Kong in de front dooooor kurtin fingy - dat'll make 'er angry!  She'z soooooo funnnny wen she getz cross - all red an' hoppy an' gooogly-eyed!' 

Guaranteed to get me narked, especially in this hot, sticky weather ........What with that and the fly door, which the little monster can open with no difficulty whatsoever.  But closing it would appear to be my mission in life .........


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (27 July 2012)

MyBoyChe said:



			Interesting theme here!  We never close our lounge curtains cos were not overlooked but yesterday had a man measure up for vertical blinds to keep the sun out a bit (ironic I know)
He very helpfully suggested that "as you have 3 dogs I wouldnt have them joined with the chain at the bottom, just let them hang loose".  He said that the majority of repairs to these blinds are where dogs have walked through them and pulled the chain off!!
		
Click to expand...

My old dog used to kill my blinds on a regular basis and he used to have a habit of showing his gratitude after a specially tasty dinner of wiping his face along the base of my cloth sofa !!


----------



## Boxers (27 July 2012)

Oh yes, my german shepherd, Alfie, likes to walk through the curtains too, he goes in through the join in the middle and then comes out with the curtain draped over his back like a cloak!  Sometimes he stands there looking at us wearing the curtain while it's still over his head, just his eyes and nose visible.  So cute!

Sometimes he lays down behind them to keep and eye on the pheasants and guinea fowl that come to our bird table.


----------



## CL66 (27 July 2012)

Sounds like most dogs love curtains....and most owners get driven potty! Cc I think you're right, it's all about making a grand entrance!  Such attention seekers, I bet they'd not do it in an empty room


----------



## madmav (27 July 2012)

Mine does, rolls in, buries himself in double-lined front door curtain, even though he hates heat. Have a great pic of him doing it, but no idea how to upload it.


----------

